# Daten auslesen aus Schiele SPS400



## Uli (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Ich muss bei einer Schiele SPS400, die in einem Windkraftwerk eingebaut ist, das Programm ändern. Die SPS mach bei Alarmen einen Anruf zum Anlagenwart. Ich muss nur eine neue Telefonnummer programmieren.
Leider gibt’s den Hersteller der Anlage nicht mehr.

Meine Fragen:
Ist es möglich, die Daten des EEPROMS in einen PC einzulesen? Ich habe das Proramm „ProSys“ von Schiele. Dort hat es eine Funktion „Upload“. Kann man damit das Programm der SPS in den PC laden und dann als Datei Speichern? Kann man aus dieser Datei, nach der Korrektur der Telefonnummer, ein neues EEPROM programmieren? In einer benachbarten Elektronikfirma habe ich die Möglichkeit, EEPROM zu brennen.

Ich wäre froh um alle Tipps zu diesem Thema

Uli Schoch


----------



## olitheis (12 Februar 2007)

Hallol Uli,
mit SPS400 bzw. ProSys habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet. Wir haben noch eine "alte" SPS600 von Schiele in gebrauch, zum Ändern, Download und Upload verwende ich das Program SPS600. Man kann sehr einfach das Programm zum PC uploaden, allerdings die Kommentare usw. natürlich nicht dabei. 
Zu beachten wäre hier noch, dass die Sache wohl nur unter MS-Dos funktioniert.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Wassermann (20 April 2007)

Hallo Oli!
Ich muss demnächst den Quellcode aus einer SChiele S800 auslesen, habe aber leider noch kein Programm dazu gefunden.
Wäre es Dir möglich, mir das SPS600-Programm zukommen zu lassen?
Das wäre super!
Schönes Wochenende
Volker


----------



## olitheis (22 April 2007)

klar mach ich.
Schick mir Deine e-mail zu.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## mapavo (23 April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

das auslesen mit dem S600 Programm wird nicht funktionieren.
Für die S800 braucht man Soft 800, das ist ein Dos Programm zur Programmierung der S800.
Ob es eine Windows version für die S800 gibt weiß ich nicht.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Wassermann (24 April 2007)

Mir würde auch die DOS-Version genügen, falls sie jemand hat!
Gruß Volker


----------



## mh77 (8 Dezember 2007)

*Suche auch Progammiertool & Steckerbelegung für S400*

Hallo,

ein Bekannter möchte eine alte Schleifmaschine der Firma Degen zu einer kleinen "Sondermaschine" umbauen. In dieser ist eine Schiele S400 verbaut, an deren Programm ich einige Änderungen vornehmen müßte. Dazu brauche ich eine Programmiersoftware und ein entsprechendes Kabel. Für die Programmiersoftware sh400 oder prosys200 habe ich bisher keine Bezugsquelle gefunden, kennt hier vielleicht noch jemand eine Möglichkeit an diese Software zu kommen? (muß nicht kostenlos sein, sollte aber auch nicht so teuer weden, daß ich die Maschine mit einer S7 ausrüsten könnte.) An der S400 ist eine RS 232-Schnittstelle, kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese standardmäßig belegt ist oder hat diese eine Sonderbelegung?
Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Martin


----------



## olitheis (10 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich könnte dir nur mit sps600 dienen von Schiele. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob Du damit die 400 bearbeiten kannst.
Sag bescheid, dann schick ich sie dir rüber, brachauchst allerdingd DOS dazu!
Gruß
Oli


----------



## am_wiesenhof (13 Januar 2008)

Uli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich muss bei einer Schiele SPS400, die in einem Windkraftwerk eingebaut ist, das Programm ändern. Die SPS mach bei Alarmen einen Anruf zum Anlagenwart. Ich muss nur eine neue Telefonnummer programmieren.
> Leider gibt’s den Hersteller der Anlage nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo.
Das Programm kann man aus dem EE-Prom Auslesen ,ändern.
Das EE-Prom wird direkt in der SPS programmiert.
Das Programmierprogramm könnte ich dir zumailen.
Du benötigst nur einen 286-386 PC mit MS-Dos.

Melde dich.


----------



## am_wiesenhof (13 Januar 2008)

mh77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein Bekannter möchte eine alte Schleifmaschine der Firma Degen zu einer kleinen "Sondermaschine" umbauen. In dieser ist eine Schiele S400 verbaut, an deren Programm ich einige Änderungen vornehmen müßte. Dazu brauche ich eine Programmiersoftware und ein entsprechendes Kabel. Für die Programmiersoftware sh400 oder prosys200 habe ich bisher keine Bezugsquelle gefunden, kennt hier vielleicht noch jemand eine Möglichkeit an diese Software zu kommen? (muß nicht kostenlos sein, sollte aber auch nicht so teuer weden, daß ich die Maschine mit einer S7 ausrüsten könnte.) An der S400 ist eine RS 232-Schnittstelle, kann mir jemand sagen, ob diese standardmäßig belegt ist oder hat diese eine Sonderbelegung?
> Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
> ...


 
Hallo.
Ich kann dir helfen.
Melde dich.

am_wiesenhof


----------



## tibo (22 Februar 2008)

*Schiele s 400 / Eeprom Daten einlesen*

Hallo zusammen

Kann  jemand von CD Daten einlesen 







  2.407.411.21 Schiele s 400 / 2.407.482.35  4K-Eeprom

Kommen Bad Salzuflen 


Mfg.tibo


----------



## am_wiesenhof (22 Februar 2008)

Hallo Tibo.

Was willst du genau machen mit der Schiele SPS ?

mfg.
am_wiesenhof


----------



## Oril (21 September 2009)

Hallo ich bin neu im forum und bin zufällig auf das Forum hier gestoßen.Ich suche eine Software zum auslesen einer Schiele sps600. Könntest du das Programmierprogramm mir direkt zumailen.


----------



## am_wiesenhof (21 September 2009)

Hallo.
Ich habe nur ein Programm für eine Schiele S400 SPS.
An welche Mail soll ich das Programm senden.

MFG.
am_wiesenhof


----------



## Oril (22 September 2009)

Danke für das Angebot aber ich glaube damit kann ich das die Schiele SPS 600 nicht auslesen oder? 
Wenn ja meine email lautet radakman@gmx.de


----------



## mapavo (23 September 2009)

Hallo Oril,

für das Auslesen der SPS600 brauchst Du aber noch eine 
Anschaltbaugruppe BGA3 die schwer zu bekommen ist.

Mfg Torsten


----------



## Oril (25 September 2009)

Hat niemand eine Software für mich um eine Schiele Sps 600 auszulesen ,ich suche schon verzweifelt danach. 
Wenn jemand eine Software hat bitte zu mailen. Radakman@gmx.de

Mfg Oril


----------



## Oril (25 September 2009)

Ach ja ganz vergessen die BGA3 zum auslesen ist vorhanden.


----------



## mapavo (28 September 2009)

Hallo Oril,

ich muß mal schauen auf irgend einem alten Laptop habe ich es noch.
Unter WIN98 läuft es noch im DOS Mode.

Mfg
Torsten


----------



## schnurzel1959 (3 Januar 2010)

am_wiesenhof schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich habe nur ein Programm für eine Schiele S400 SPS.
> An welche Mail soll ich das Programm senden.
> 
> ...



Hallo am_wiesenhof,

bin hier nach langer Suche hoffentlich fündig geworden.
Es gibt ja hier im ganzen Universum wohl nur eine Stelle, wo man sich die Prosys200-Software (ist ja wohl das richtige für die S400, soviel ich weiss), als etwas eingeschränkte Demoversion herunterladen kann. Leider ist die Zip-Datei defekt. Alle Reparaturversuche gingen nach hinten los. Ergebnis, alle Dateien repariert, nur die exe defekt. Ich hoffe, Du kannst mir weiterhelfen. Kabel hab ich mir schon modifiziert laut Handbuch, aber ohne Software geht eben nix. 
Für eine Antwort wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar.

MfG

schnurzel1959


----------



## Four (28 Januar 2010)

@ schnurzel1959
----------------
Hi.

Ich hab dasselbe Problem. Wäre nett, wenn jemand das Programm hat und es hochladen / schicken würde. ( 409@gmx.de )

Danke im Voraus.

mfg Four

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Four (11 Februar 2010)

*Schiele SPS Daten auslesen*

( Aussversehen Doppel-Post ) ( Sry )


----------



## Friendlist20 (27 April 2010)

*Schiele SPS*

Hallo zusammen,

habe wie viele hier das problem das ich eine S200 auslesen und ändern muss. Ich habe leider die Software nicht und die Firma die die Anlage installiert haben gibt es nicht meh. Es wär schön wenn mir jemand die Prosys 200 Software zukommen lassen könnte.

MfG
Friendlist


----------



## Uli (27 April 2010)

Salü Friendlist20
Ich habe eine Diskette mit PROSYS200 drauf. Habe sie als ZIP-Datei hochgeladen. Falls es nicht klappt, lass mich deine E-Mail-Adresse wissen.

Gruss
Uli


----------



## Friendlist20 (28 April 2010)

Hallo,

danke Uli danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde das ganze Freitag ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Friendlist


----------



## magistic (29 April 2010)

Hallo beste schiele freunde.

Am ersten entschulligung fur mein slechtes deutch, aber hollandich ist meine sprache =)

Ich wolte danken fur den prosys200 software, ich habe mein s400 plc  damit verbunden und ich hab communication, aber ich kriege nicht den program aus den eeprom. kan mir jemand bitte hilfen ob ich etwas nicht gut tu? und gehrne wolte icht die sps400 dos software als das moglich ist.

danke

Arie

meine email ist a.magnicide@unix.net


----------



## spshecki (10 Mai 2010)

Moin,

einige Threads vorher kam die Frage nach der Belegung der RS232-Schnittstelle einer Systron S400 auf - ist sie standard oder etwas Schiele-Eigenes? Bevor ich mir die inzwischen Seltenheitswert erlangte RS232 meines Uralt-Schleppies zersemmele würde ich das schon noch ganz gerne wissen - wenn es möglich ist. GIMF.de (Google ist mein Freund.de) ist diesbezüglich leider sehr wenig auskunftsfreudig... Prosys200 habe ich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und dank im Voraus


----------



## cjhcjh2001 (31 Oktober 2012)

Daten auslesen aus Schiele SPS400,software  dos   sh400  ：P


email :cjhcjh2001@yahoo.com.cn


----------



## spshecki (31 Oktober 2012)

Moin,

mal auf's Datum guggn, 2,5 Jahre sind 'ne lange Zeit...


----------



## GabyN (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo Olli,
hast du das Programm noch?
ich bräuchte es dringend.
LG Gaby


----------



## GabyN (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich brauch auch dringenst Hilfe .


----------



## GabyN (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo Olli, kannst du mir auch das Programm schicken?
wäre echt toll von dir


----------



## olitheis (18 Februar 2014)

Hallo Gaby,
welches Programm meinst Du?
Ich könnte höchstens mit SPS600 von Schiele dienen.
Viele Grüße
Oli


----------



## GabyN (24 Februar 2014)

Ja Olli, das SP600 ist eine potentielle Möglichkeit. die IMM40 habe ich. 
Ein Versuch wäre es allemal wert.
LG Gaby N


----------



## GabyN (24 Februar 2014)

Hallo Ulli
kann ich das prosys Programm auch haben.
???


----------



## olitheis (25 Februar 2014)

Hallo Gaby,

lass mir bitte mal Deine e-mail Adresse zukommen.


----------



## GabyN (25 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
lange her, dass du dies gepostet hast, aber hast du das Programm noch?


----------



## GabyN (26 Februar 2014)

Gaby.nunez@freenet.de


----------



## nobi (27 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine S400 von Schiele, muss nun das Programm ändern.

Brauche dringend das Programmiertool dazu.

bitte an blondie1989@web.de  mailen

Danke


----------



## nobi (27 Februar 2014)

Hallo Freunde

ich brauche dringend das Prog.-Tool für die Schiele S400.

bitte an blondie1989@web.de

Danke


----------



## GabyN (2 März 2014)

Hallo Olli., du wolltest mir doch das Programm SPS 600 zukommen lassen  
Hier nochmals meine Email Gaby.nunez@freenet.de


----------



## olitheis (3 März 2014)

Hallo, ich war bis heute unterwegs.
Ich lade das Programm morgen früh hoch. Es läuft aber nur unter Dos. Unter XP habe ich es in einer Virtuellen Maschine zum Laufen bekommen, hier 
aber auch nur mit einer echten Seriellen Schnittstelle.

Ich hoffe, morgen früh ist noch ausreichend.


----------



## GabyN (4 März 2014)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war bis heute unterwegs.
> Ich lade das Programm morgen früh hoch. Es läuft aber nur unter Dos. Unter XP habe ich es in einer Virtuellen Maschine zum Laufen bekommen, hier
> aber auch nur mit einer echten Seriellen Schnittstelle.
> 
> Ich hoffe, morgen früh ist noch ausreichend.



ja Olli Morgen früh ist auch noch zeitig genug. Tausend Dank im Voraus


----------



## olitheis (6 März 2014)

Hallo, das Thema ist zwar schon älter, aber auf verschiedene Anfragen hin, habe ich alles, was ich zum Theme Schiele (SPS600) habe,
in meine Dropbox hochgeladen.
Wenn hier Interesse besteht, einfach melden, ich schicke euch dann den Link zu.
Es handelt sich hier um Doku, Software, Infos usw...
Weiterhin hätte ich auch ggf. eine BGA3 Programmierkarte. Allerdings kann ich die nicht verkaufen,
würde sie aber für einen gewissen Zeitraum mal zur Verfügung stellen.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## nobi (6 März 2014)

Hallo,
hättest du auch etwa sfür die Schiele (SPS400),

schick mir den Link vielleicht geht es auch bei der S400

Hier meine E-MAIL
blondie1989@web.de

Danke NOBI


----------



## tobiasschicker (16 September 2015)

Hallo

bräuchte Hilfe habe ein Windrad mit einer Schiele S400 kann ich die mit der Prosys200 auslesen und ändern? Es stehen Fehlermeldungen an die ich nicht genau deuten kann! Bin überfragt stehe am Schlauch!


----------



## tobiasschicker (16 September 2015)

Könnte mir jemand das Programm für die Schiele S400 zusenden!

Würde mich freuen!


----------



## adeleenzo (6 Oktober 2015)

Könnte mir jemand das Programm für die Schiele S400 zusenden und kabelbelegung!

Würde mich freuen danke im voraus! 				
Hier nochmals meine Email vidinosoft@tin.it


----------



## Techniker (28 Januar 2016)

*S400*

Hallo,

gibt es noch irgendwo ein Handbuch zu der S400?
Oder evtl. die Belegung der seriellen Schnittstelle (Sub-D 9pol.)?


Gruß
Robert


----------



## kolibris (18 April 2016)

Hallo,
für eine ältere Verpackungsmaschine suche ich die Programmier-Software einer Schiel SPS400.
Techn. Unterlagen sind nicht vorhanden. Auch müsste ich etwas näheres über das Programmierkabel wissen.
Würde mir sehr helfen. Danke

MFG
kolibris


----------



## kolibris (18 April 2016)

Hallo,
Dein Angebot ist schon älteren Datums, doch möchte Dich trotzdem anfragen,
ob du mir mit der Programmiersoftware von Schiel SPS400 helfen kannst.
Für eine kleine Verpackungsmaschine älteren Typ, die wieder laufen lernen soll, sind keine tech. vorhanden.
Das Programmierkabel müsste ein ganz normale Schnittstellenkabel sein?
Würde mir sehr helfen. Danke

 MFG
 Kolibris


----------



## Marky (6 März 2017)

Hallo,
an alle hier im Forum. Ich suche die sh400 Pro Software wäre super wenn jemand mir diese senden kann. Selber habe ich nur noch das große Handbuch. Müsste es einscannen um es anbieten zu können. 
Bitte die Software an email Markdoba@ymail.com

MFG
Marky


----------



## nobi (10 März 2017)

Hallo, 
bräuchte auch die Software für sh400 Pro. Wäre echt super, wenn sie mir jemand zusenden könnte.

@ Marky
könnte ich das Handbuch als PDF bekommen.

bitte beides an email : nobi1959@web.de

Danke 

Norbert


----------



## Marky (10 März 2017)

Sicher kann ich dir das Handbuch als PDF schicken. Brauche aber noch etwas Zeit um es zu scannen und senden.
Oky
Marky


----------



## nobi1959 (11 März 2017)

Hallo Marky,

Nimm dir die Zeit die du brauchst. Es wäre super wenn es mit
dem Handbuch klappen würde.
Danke für deine Mühe.
Ich bin aber immer noch auf der Suche mach dem programm
Sh400 Pro.
Bitte an nobi1959@web.de senden.
Danke für die Hilfe und ein erholsames Wochenende
Norbert


----------



## Marky (11 März 2017)

Danke -, werde mich daran machen sobald es mir die Zeit erlaubt. 
Die soft Prof - sh400 auf Dos ebene suche ich auch!
Ich habe Sie gehabt oder habe sie auch noch irgendwo vielleicht. 1997 bis 2005 habe ich viel damit programmiert und eine anfrage bekommen weil ein altes Programm trouble macht. Sollte mal reinschauen können online die Programm-Dateien mit Text habe ich noch. 
Na ja -, ich denke bald eine Lösung dafür zu haben. 

Wäre aber toll wenn jemand das Prog hat und es zur Verfügung stellen kann.

MFG 
Marky


----------



## Marky (15 März 2017)

Hi Nobi1959
tja die sh400 software suche ich auch noch. Ich habe da was gefunden wohl möglich aber nicht umsonst oder halbe halbe?

Ich habe angefragt was die SH400 dos kostet, habe aber noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen.

hier der Link:   http://www.jd-rep.com/s400.html 
für alle


----------



## FreshyTec (10 April 2017)

Hallo,

Könnte mir jemand vielleicht die Programme prosys200, sh400 pro sowie das Handbuch für die Schiele SPS400 als PDF Dokument zuschicken? ... Danke!


----------



## lapoltba (8 Februar 2018)

Ich hoffe meine Nachricht ist klar. Ich verwende Google Übersetzer, weil meine Muttersprache Englisch ist.

Ich suche auch nach der SH400 DOS-Software für die Programmierung der S400 PLC. Wenn jemand es hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar, wenn Sie es mir an bryfromrit@gmail.com schicken könnten.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## lapoltba (12 Februar 2018)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Brainticket (4 Juni 2020)

Marky schrieb:


> Sicher kann ich dir das Handbuch als PDF schicken. Brauche aber noch etwas Zeit um es zu scannen und senden.
> Oky
> Marky



Hallo !

Hätte auch interesse an dem Handbuch. Der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber evtl. wird er ja doch noch gelesen 

mail: blacky_nrw@web.de

Danke und Gruß
Alex


----------

